# Mr. Excel website



## Drrellik (May 6, 2013)

I am new to Mr. Excel, and I just wanted to express my gratitude to those that view, post & assist.  I have been a long time member of another site called eggheadcafe that allows members to post and receive or provide help to/from others it just does not receive the amount of traffic this site does, at least not in the Excel forum. 

Again thank you for the site and have a good day. 

~DR


----------

